# Nissan Sentra 2.0, 2008.



## icntf (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello guys,

I have this Sentra since May 2008, so just six months old. I bought it brand new, just to avoid any problems. 

I have noticed that since the last 3 times than I've filled the tank with gas (I've fill it full every time) the consumption is very high: around 14 liters/100 km. I went to Nissan Service and those guys told me that if it's not any light ON on the dashboard, they can't do anything. So I'd asked them if with a full tank I will drive 20 km and there's no light ON on the dashboard, it's nothing wrong with my car? They told me, if this will happen, they will check something else ...

In June and July 2008, right after I'd bought it, I use to drive around 550 - 560 km with a full thank. This is my first (personal) car ever so I really take care of it. Last summer, with AC ON almost all the time, I've got 520 - 530 km. Now I'm lucky if I can drive 400 km. Same gas, same gas station (Esso).

So, please, give me some advices, I really don't know what to do, I didn't change my driving habits ...! It's a Sentra, not an SUV ...! 

Thank you in advance for any suggestion!

Bye!


----------



## davetuel (Jun 18, 2007)

Have the wheel alignment checked by an independent alignment specialist, not the dealer. Two Nissan dealers found that my rear wheel alignment was out of specification (from the factory) but they said they could not correct it. I took my Sentra to a wheel alignment specialist, and they fixed it. I later found that my gas mileage had increased by ten percent!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Another thing to think about, in the cold weather the cold starts use more fuel, and if there is Ethanol added you lose about 5% more of your mileage.
Also if you warm the car before driving off...
If you go on a trip on the highway is the mileage similar.
Do you keep a book for accurate records ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes i agree get your alignment checked....


----------

